# Western Canadian breeders



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone know of any reputable canadian breeders, preferably in the provinces Alberta, Saskatchewan, or Manitoba? I'm perfectly open to having a dog shipped to me, but I would prefer to be able to meet the dogs in person. 

I could probably find my ideal dog in most of the lines, but I do not want american/canadian show lines.

I'd like to get started on my pup search now because I'd like one in about a year or so, but I only know of a few breeders in Canada. Most of the breeders or dogs that I like are in the US, and I'm not sure if shipping a puppy over the border is safe or even possible.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how about British Columbia ?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm okay with making the drive to Alberta or Manitoba or anywhere in Saskatchewan because I can do the trip in a day, but BC gets too far and at that point I'd probably end up shipping if the pup was from that province.

But I'd consider all breeders across canada, so it doesn't matter very much. I thought I'd just check out the ones nearest to me first because I'd like to be able to check out the pups and have some face-to-face breeder time. It's just a slight preference though, because I'm sure a good breeder could match me up with a pup.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I got my pup from Janzhaus which is in Sylvan Lake Alberta they were great and all the dogs come from great lines


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what does Janzhaus do with their dogs?

comments like "Sadie has those soft warm brown eyes, which in itself is what makes her so special. 
Her favorite pastime is chasing butterflies and flies throughout the trees"

and something about even tolerating snoring from a family member
or another who "Loves to cross her front feet when she is laying down ...
a little princess"


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

with additions that took too much time ---

what does Janzhaus do with their dogs?

comments like "Sadie has those soft warm brown eyes, which in itself is what makes her so special. 
Her favorite pastime is chasing butterflies and flies throughout the trees"

and something about even tolerating snoring from a family member
or another who "Loves to cross her front feet when she is laying down ...
a little princess"


is not generally what you would expect to see from someone with this lines.

In addition I did own Bodan , and friend had Brie from that Rodan x Vita (like!) litter , and he , they , were not big gentle boys or girls. In fact they were very active and had difficulty in focusing , not able to think a task through, needing monitoring and input to get the job done. Both were reactive , not calm , had a fair share or reactive edge , and were easily distracted . Both removed from my breeding program .

5 litters already for 2013 ?


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

That is a very good question  I am not really sure what she does with her actual dogs but several of the puppies from past litters have been very successful ranging in work from Agility, Shutzhund, SAR, K9, Service, Therapy etc. I am not sure if she actually puts the work into titiling her own dogs but all her dogs come from good lines here are some examples...

Remo vom Fichtenschlag 

Jana vom Messina

Falk von den Wolfen 

Duna va Pe 

Imo v haus Safko

Roxie vom Crosswinds

Rodan vom Barbatus

Vita vom Haus Safko


Utah von canisphere

Paige vom Canisphere

Mack von Emmanuelle

*V* Vito vom Waldwinkel 

 


Escobar van Adelrik 

 
 




carmspack said:


> what does Janzhaus do with their dogs?
> 
> comments like "Sadie has those soft warm brown eyes, which in itself is what makes her so special.
> Her favorite pastime is chasing butterflies and flies throughout the trees"
> ...


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

"what does Janzhaus do with their dogs?"

They breed them...A LOT....5 litters on the ground, 2 more on the way, 2 more planned breedings, and by what I've seen in the past I'm guessing maybe another 10 litters later this year, especially all the Christmas puppies......not my cup of tea


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

The other breeder we were looking into at the time of getting Argos was Guardian Angel Shepherds which is also in Alberta but she didn't have any puppies for a while.

GUARDIAN ANGEL SHEPHERDS - GERMAN SHEPHERD K9 PARTNERS FOR LIFE!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

no litter that is second generation?


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I know but at least they have good lines somewhere  I am happy with my pup so far might not be the best breeder for everyone but I am proud and happy of the puppy we got as far as other breeders I am not sure of any other ones in Alberta that are good most are BYB.


http://www.janzhaus.com/testimonials



carmspack said:


> no litter that is second generation?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well I read the testimonials -- mostly about pretty and nice markings -- . One had me 'yikes' .
A testimonial from a husband and wife fooling around with some sleeve work --- the dog 10 months old and 110 pounds -- but the yikes came from this 

"He has since been for some training and is biting off the leash, as well as guarding an object. We are getting the tracking going at the end of this month and then the last thing will be some light drug detection so we can screen the boys and their trucks at work a little;"

There is no such thing as light drug detection -- this is nothing to fool around with if you act of false indications and accuse your employees -- the guy could lose everything he has --- careful friend .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah it looks like 9 or 10 litters for this year .

you can not have quality personal time with the pups .
they are commodities.

"Agility, Shutzhund, SAR, K9, Service, Therapy" where ?


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

look at the link I posted for testimonials one of the other members on here has her dog in Agility and my dog is training to be a Service Dog for Asperger's. Plus there is more on the testimonials


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Not sure what is around you, but here is a list our GSD club compiled so far for our members or anyone who asks us:

Breeders - K-W German Shepherd Club


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

There is a woman with Czech dogs that trials in obedience. She will probably be at the show next weekend in Saskatoon if you want to check it out. She might be be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

when you have a record of 10 litters per year , average litter 6 to 8 pups that may be 70 dogs per year . Of course your going to have the ones and twos doing something by sheer luck of the draw .


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Why not contact some of the Schutzhund clubs in the Prairies and ask who some of their members purchased dogs from?

http://gsscc.ca/regions-and-clubs/prairies.aspx

Before I purchased my dog from Jennifer Acevedo and Bill Kulla (Chicago, IL area), I had contacted Frank and Jeanne Novak of the German Shepherd Dog Club of Edmonton about their F litter vom Dragonhaus. Cliffson1 owns a dog from the Novaks and you could PM him about his dog.

He mentions it in this thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/117871-good-breeders-canada.html#post1593957


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, but I made this thread over a year ago so I'm really not looking right now lol.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

ACK! I got suckered by a necro-thread!


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I totally understand where you are coming from I am mot doubting how much you know about lines etc just thought I would mention them as my pup is amazing at only 12 weeks old he has already learned how to track my daughter's sent when she goes "hiding" she has Aspergers he also is learning pressure therapy at the moment and learning very fast just mentioned the breeder because I am happy with my results but understand your diaries for titles and less breeding I just assumed it was normal for a breeder of her size to breed that much 



carmspack said:


> when you have a record of 10 litters per year , average litter 6 to 8 pups that may be 70 dogs per year . Of course your going to have the ones and twos doing something by sheer luck of the draw .


----------

